# Battersea Dogs and Cats home: Sinbad



## Jo144 (Jan 9, 2016)

Sinbad the Bengal cat is described as a confident male, who loves spending time with people. He would make the perfect companion someone looking for an interactive cat. You can find sinbad at batter sea cats rescue centre, unfortunately I cannot post a link to their website due to pet forum classifying it as spam.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, he is gorgeous, but worth noting that he needs to live as an only cat and have safe outdoor access in an area with a low level cat population.

http://www.battersea.org.uk/apex/webprofile?aid=342794&pageId=043-catprofile


----------



## Jo144 (Jan 9, 2016)

thanks for posting the link !


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@Jo144, you might get more interest shown in adopting him if you posted in the Cat Rescue and Adoption section of the forum.


----------



## Jo144 (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't worry, I'm new to this site and I've reposted there.


----------

